# most attractive celeb chef?



## gourmet61 (Oct 20, 2005)

My vote is for Todd English. He is gorgeous - owns several restaurants including the swank Olives - and I hear he has a new line of cookware coming out on HSN so if you don't know what I'm talking about you'll figure it out when you see him on TV! I'm buying it - in part because I really need new cookware, but also cause I really need a man like Todd cooking in my kitchen!
Would anyone else vote for Todd?


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

Emeril of course.


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

I know everybody is going to track me down and shoot me........

And I know she can't cook her way out of cheesecloth but............

Sandra Lee makes my yeast rise.

Sorry Kerryclan.

Mark


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Here's my choice hands down mork, mork, mork.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Anthony Bourdain.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

LOL at chrose!!! The Swedish Chef is one of my all time favorites!!

Only in our superficial, hook-on-good-looks society would this ever come up. Who cares how they look! All I care about is, can they cook? Julia, Alice Waters, Paul Prudhomme, Patrick O-Connell, Jeff Smith, Mark Miller. These guys are nothing to look at, but they sure can cook. As for Todd English, he's a pretty **** good cook and I'd respect him even if he was a hunchbacked, one-eyed dwarf with acne problems, liver spots and mange.


----------



## kerryclan (Mar 13, 2005)

:look: I never said she wasn't attractive. Just that she can't cook, which we agree on.

BTW, she's getting divorced, Mark. Now's your chance!!! :roll: 

I think Tony and Ming are hot guys. And they know food and can cook.


----------



## redace1960 (Apr 1, 2005)

ming tsai! :bounce: 
and of course, james beard.  
graham kerr in his early, knotted scarf and nehru jacket days
markv, in his renaissance gear!

......d'oh!
i meant PETE in his renaissance gear
markv needs no embellishment. maybe whipped cream and a cherry.
this time of year, i begin to realize i am probably living a bit too far from town.


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

Michael Chiarello....


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Nigella Lawson and Giada De Laurentiis from Everyday Italian hands down no competition in my books.


----------



## blue_wolf (Jan 18, 2005)

Maybe get the two of them together... A culinary fantasy come true :smiles:


----------



## magpie (May 12, 2005)

Totally :smoking:


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

MarkV -- I am hurt. I'll try to get a picture of me on Kuan's new site so you can see what a real hot cook looks like ;-)

When it comes down to it, I still have to say that Mario Batali does it for me. Don't know what it is, but he's got it -- and if I didn't have my wonderful husband at my side, and he didn't have a wife and two kids, I would be after that (wow, that just sounded like a guy! :crazy: )


----------



## redace1960 (Apr 1, 2005)

still stumpin' for james beard.:smoking:


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Tyler Florence is the cutest of them all

Ming Tsai can go jump in a pot of boiling oil-that bigoted, smug, elitist
butte-kisser!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Alton Brown is attractive on several levels! He's a tecchie geek, and that's my type- just ask my husband! :blush:


----------



## shaolin bushido (Aug 3, 2005)

bigoted? Would you explain that a bit, please? I must have missed that memo!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Do you mean that he enjoys kissing small hills, or everyone in Butte, Montana? If it's that latter then he must be an awfully friendly fellow:smiles:


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Thanks for re-directing this thread, Chrose!


----------



## andrew563 (Oct 12, 2005)

I don't know what her name is, just caught her show on pbs this morning. Scanda cooks of something. But she has my vote for the most attractive.


----------



## blue_wolf (Jan 18, 2005)

I wasn't exactly sure what intails with a celeb chef, if they had to be on tv or what. But, if having several articles published in a national magazine (Food and Wine) counts, I'll put my vote twards Gabrielle Hamilton. I love her attitude and damm if she doesn't look good in a chef coat... Or, out for that matter...


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

I had the opportunity of attending a press tour that featured Ming Tsai as our special guest/host. I will not name the company that hosted this tour as I respect and admire them greatly and they treated all of us very, very well. 
However, two days with Ming Tsai was more than enough. At the first night's "get acquainted" dinner I was seated with Ming, his publicist and assistant. Within the first 5 minutes of the meal I was treated to no less than three off-color and racist jokes about the general subject of inner city mothers who receive AFDC (Aid for Families with Dependent Children) also known as "welfare." These were told by the publicist, Ming and his assistant respectively. These were met with guffaws of self appreciation, but polite snickers by only 2 of the other guests at the table. Then Ming went on to regale us about reducing payments to "welfare queens", the need for weekly drug testing, forced sterilization and the like-I guess as some sort of justification of his racial stereotyping and tasteless comments. 
I thought the whole subject matter to be dangerously divisive considering that he had only met the rest of us 10 minutes before and that we were all members of the culinary press.
I asked him and his friends if they had ever met a woman who relied on welfare to feed her children. They all replied in the negative. I suggested that they might not want to make assumptions about groups of people that they had no experience with. I also surmised after hearing about Ming's family (father a nuclear physiscist who immigrated from communist China) that not too long ago Ming and his family would have run a significant risk of being questioned by McCarthy and his committee of "Unamerican Activities."
I find it incredibly tasteless for wealthy people to make jokes about the poor and vulnerable, especially, if those famously successful people got a hefty leg-up from their families (Ming is one of those).
I also think he just fudges his shows. I watched an episode about Asian 1 One-pot meals. None of the recipes used any less than 3 different cooking vessels including the final one. Who does he think he's fooling?


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I would have to go with: Giada De Laurentiis


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

Well, Tyler Florence IS cute. And Tony-well, who can deny it? But I have to say that Mario is my pick, and it's not those cute shorts and red shoes that do it. The guy seems like someone who would be fun to hang out with. Yep. If I had to choose--it'd be Mario.
And if I were a guy--Giada! or Rachael. That would be a toughie. My husband would have a difficult time with that one!
I can't believe I'm doing this!


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Marz -- vindication! Someone else who thinks Mario is remarkably notable


----------



## chefatl (Jun 2, 2004)

Suzanne Goins of Lucques in LA.


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

You win the award for best chef picture ever.

Thank you by the way, I'm gonna yoink this for humorous uses later.


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

HAHA, great topic!

rocco dispirito
tyler florence
bourdain


----------



## cake girl (Sep 8, 2005)

I agree with momoreg anthony bourdain theres just somthing about him:smoking: :beer:


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Well, since CapeChef is going to be on "Dinner and a Movie" I vote for him!:lol:


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Didn't I just post Brads picture a couple of posts back? I am going with Jim on this one. Brad Stabinsky mork...mork...mork...:look:


----------



## laprise (Jan 4, 2006)

I am not a big fan or their cooking style, but these two from The Food TV are no so bad to look at while they cook.
* Giada De Laurentiis and Trish Magwood *

They both get my vote:crazy:


----------



## karen90 (Jan 10, 2006)

wooowww no ones picked Dave Leiberman??? girls what's wrong with you??? :suprise: but i guess that makes him compllletely miiine. :roll:he's not on too much on food network...i guess a couple times a week- but he's so adorable- and only like 24??? :crazy: davecooks.net if you're interested.  my sister and i actually talk about who's cuter...him or tyler florence...but definately him. and not to mention- he's constantly smiling!! who doesn't looove that??


----------



## bond (Aug 16, 2005)

Jack Hourigan of "How To Boil Water" is the best looking chef on the Food Network


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

I am throwing up. We are all human!


----------

